# cat immigration



## migrations300 (May 22, 2021)

I am curious to know if we can take our pet cat along with me to Australia can anyone help me my migration agent suggest to me that not bring any pet is there any way but i want to know.


----------



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

migrations300 said:


> I am curious to know if we can take our pet cat along with me to Australia can anyone help me my migration agent suggest to me that not bring any pet is there any way but i want to know.


Your migration agent is rude for saying that. I have two cats that I’ll be taking with me once I get my visa. They’re my family and can’t imagine not having them with me. 
I suggest you search pet transportation and depends where you are , they’ll tell you of the costs.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

migrations300 said:


> I am curious to know if we can take our pet cat along with me to Australia can anyone help me my migration agent suggest to me that not bring any pet is there any way but i want to know.


Your migration agent should have explained this better to you, so that you understand.

Some cats are not allowed in, but most are.
There are restrictions on cats coming from some countries. (_Animals from non-approved countries are not eligible for direct import to Australia_. )

There are also restrictions on some Hybrid cats, these for example are not permitted: 

Savannah cat, domestic cat (_Felis catus_) crossed with serval cat (_Felis serval_)
Safari cat, domestic cat crossed with Geoffroy cat (_Oncifelis geoffroyi_)
Chausie, domestic cat crossed with Jungle cat (_Felis chaus_)
Bengal cat, domestic cat crossed with Asian leopard cat (_Prionailurus bengalensis)_.
More info at Cats and dogs frequently asked questions - Department of Agriculture

Your cat might get a flight into Australia easier than you can, as they travel in cargo.
The will undergo a minimum 10 day quarantine isolation period in the Australian Government Post-Entry Quarantine Facility in Melbourne.
You then collect from Melbourne after quarantine. 

Some Covid related info from: 145-2020 - Cat and Dog imports to Australia – impact of COVID-19 and Christmas shutdown - Department of Agriculture

*Can I still import my cat or dog to Australia?*
Yes. Provided you hold a valid import permit and meet all import requirements, cats and dogs can be imported to Australia. The Post-Entry Quarantine facility is fully operational and is continuing to take booking requests to meet demand for PEQ animal reservations.

*Passenger flights are hard to book. Are there other options to fly my pet to Australia?*
Yes. Animals are frequently being imported on cargo flights. Private/charter flights are also being used to import cats and dogs.


----------



## powerwandata (Nov 5, 2016)

Hey, it is better to get some professional help about this since it requires a lot of things to be taken care of. First, you need to check if animal imports from your country are accepted, if yes, the biggest issue will be probably the timelines, because of the titration test and its waiting period. As far as I remember the only city it can arrive in is Melbourne and your cat will need to stay in quarantine for at least 10 days upon its arrival in government facilities.

I would suggest you checking Step-by-step guides - Department of Agriculture as a starting point.


----------

